# T5 HO 96W for 20G long?



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Too much for DIY CO2 to handle. You'll need pressurized CO2.


----------



## evrk (Feb 27, 2010)

even if the light isn't on a lot? also, what will happen to the plants if there is more light than what they should have with the CO2 levels?


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

ALGAE EXPLOSION

cant believe they even make a light like that for a 20gal and you would have to use pressurized with that light on that tank...your plants would burst into flames


----------



## evrk (Feb 27, 2010)

any suggestions then as to what I should get?


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

depends on what you want to plant...

you could go DIY CO2 route with 3-4 24" T8 bulbs and could grow some great carpeting plants like glosso and HC (which Ive done both in my 20gal)

...or you could go 2-3 T5 bulbs and grow glosso, HC, dwarf hairgrass or UG(which I will do in the future for a bigger tank)

its really up to you...you could even use the fixture you posted...but only use 2 bulbs:thumbsup:


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have two 30 inch coralife lights totalling 72 watts normal t5 output and it is plenty.One light is on for 10 hours and the other for 7 and it is creating very healthy growth.Also have pressurized co2 using a paintball canister and solenoid with timer otherwise -My plants would burst into flames-as someone earlier stated.
The two lights also allows me to have a lot of control over how much and for how long I wish to illuminate the tank.Definitly consider the pressurized co2 as you clearly want a high tech tank and it reaaly makes a huge difference.
Good luck


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have 108 watts of T5NO over my 29 gallon. It was fine for a while but once I got algae bad once, I never got rid of it. I also don't have my lights at tank height so it is lower than that.

I redid my tank with the same lights, and started low. I accidently introduced staghorn (i believe) but not cleaning off my driftwood. I got rid of it through using old HOB filters to cause considerably more flow than my tank ever had before. Now I can use these lights with no issue but I don't know what will happen when I finally take the HOB filters off.

You will probably be at more light than I was at. Our tanks have the same dementions but a 20L is just shorter. Therefore, you will have even more light at the substrate level. 

However, if you make your fixture adjustable, I think it will be totally workable. You would be suprised how much light is reduced by raising the fixture even a few inches. I have nothing to measure it (par meter) but Hoppy, a great asset to this board has done some testing. I can just say by plant growth, color, etc, that light decreases more than you would think in just a few inches. 

You will have some crazy growth though reguardless. That short tank makes me want to switch so bad. I get mediocure color until right about where a 20L's bottom will be, then things explode.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

killacross said:


> cant believe they even make a light like that for a 20gal and you would have to use pressurized with that light on that tank...your plants would burst into flames


Marine Aquariums


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

Burks said:


> Marine Aquariums


look again...its sold with 4 6700k bulbs and is marketed/listed as a plant/freshwater light setup

marine tanks need the actinic bulbs i think...wouldnt kno because saltwater tanks/fish dont interest me and last time I saw a reef tank..it looked like someone just sneezed on the glass :eek5::eek5:


----------



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

I think half that light would still be high light.


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

killacross said:


> look again...its sold with 4 6700k bulbs and is marketed/listed as a plant/freshwater light setup
> 
> marine tanks need the actinic bulbs i think...wouldnt kno because saltwater tanks/fish dont interest me and last time I saw a reef tank..it looked like someone just sneezed on the glass :eek5::eek5:


Newsflash! Poorly maintained tanks look like crap! Stop the presses!

genius...


Anyway, the lights are probably a thinly veiled disguise for grow-lamps.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FYI, a 20L has the same footprint as a 37 gallon. A 37 gallon is 22 in high, just shy of 2x as tall as a 20L which would need the same sized light.


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

again..i wouldnt kno but thanks for some info jus the same:flick:


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'll probably move to one of these setups when my 130W of PC lighting burns out / isn't shiny enough anymore. I've got mine on a little 29G ... but it's a 29 high.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

coralife makes a good t5ho fixture for 20 gallon long. The fixture is 30"

It's a 2x 31 watt (27.75" bulbs) T5HO fixture. I think that will still be too much for a DIY set-up. You'd need CO2 and a good fert routine.

Check out the Coralife T5HO fixtures on marineandreef.com


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

killacross said:


> look again...its sold with 4 6700k bulbs and is marketed/listed as a plant/freshwater light setup
> 
> marine tanks need the actinic bulbs i think...wouldnt kno because saltwater tanks/fish dont interest me and last time I saw a reef tank..


Technically no, you don't need actinics. I've grown corals under 6700k bulbs and they did well. Coloration was crap, but they grew like wild fire. 

But that'd be a killer light for a marine tank, especially macro algae.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

4x24 is a little high for a 20L, even with press co2. i use 4x24 catalinas on my 30B, and even then i have to limit the photo period or its algae city. i use the CA 2x24w on my 20L and it grows pretty much anything.


----------

